
When It Comes to Voice Identification, the NSA Reigns Supreme - jbegley
https://theintercept.com/2018/01/19/voice-recognition-technology-nsa/
======
otakucode
And if a human analyst doesn't listen to the full raw original recording, the
NSA believes they have never even, legally speaking, 'intercepted' the
communication. So automated processing is very important. As is training
machine learning systems to profile people on arbitrary and unknown criteria
for manipulation. All without ever 'intercepting' anything.

~~~
willstrafach
> And if a human analyst doesn't listen to the full raw original recording,
> the NSA believes they have never even, legally speaking, 'intercepted' the
> communication.

Curious where you get this from, was it in a different leak? Sounds like an
odd loophole if true.

~~~
alew1
Not sure what _his_ source is, but from the article:

Andrew Clement, a computer scientist and expert in surveillance studies, has
been mapping the NSA’s warrantless wiretapping activities since before
Snowden’s disclosures. He strongly believes the agency would not be restrained
in their uses of speaker recognition on U.S. citizens. The agency has often
chosen to classify all of the information collected up until the point that a
human analyst listens to it or reads it as metadata, he explained. “That’s
just a huge loophole,” he said. “It appears that anything they can derive
algorithmically from content they would classify simply as metadata.”

------
willstrafach
Interesting, the included "Tips for a successful QRC" classified newsletter
article
([https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/4351995/2007-10-0...](https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/4351995/2007-10-06-Tips-
for-a-Successful-Quick-Reaction.pdf)) was referenced directly by NBC News back
in 2015 in a report about NSA tapping Iranian leadership phones / bugging
their hotel rooms when they came to the USA ([https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-
news/secret-document-shows-n...](https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/secret-
document-shows-nsa-spied-iran-un-delegation-new-york-n431861)), but NBC
apparently never published the source document at the time.

